# Need Demolition Permit Guidelines



## Inspector 102 (Mar 31, 2011)

My jurisdiction has requested that I develope guidelines for demolition of structures. Currently the ordinances are vague and have no time limit other than permit renewal every year. Does anyone have an ordinance that might address time limits and possibly requiring a bond for demo of larger than 720 SF. What about street closure requirements, safety barriers, utility termination. Basically starting from stratch, so any help appreciated.


----------



## JBI (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm guessing that the I-Code provisions in Chapter 1 don't quite cover it for you?

General Code Publishers does a LOT of municipal codes around the country. Their website has a feature that allows you to view samples from jurisdictions of varying sizes and demographics ( http://www.generalcode.com/webcode2.html ) . If the jurisdiction has a 'codified' set of regulations (as opposed to a fistful of random local laws), whoever publishes the municipal code may be able to provide sample ordinances/laws as well.


----------



## jacs (Mar 31, 2011)

Here is a link to our code section on when a license is required, etc.  It's a pretty quick read.

http://library.municode.com/HTML/12016/level3/TITIVBUCORELI_CH875COSKTR_ARTIVLIREWRCO.html#TITIVBUCORELI_CH875COSKTR_ARTIVLIREWRCO_S875-401LIRE


----------



## steveray (Mar 31, 2011)

Feel free to check ours out....most of it comes out of state statute....take pieces or all of it...

http://www.enfield-ct.gov/content/91/12798/4309/default.aspx

Anything else you see there, let me know, and I will see if I can get it to you in Word if you can not convert pdf


----------

